# Corkscrew method



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the corkscrew method explained in the Naked Warrior by Pavel? I bought the book a while ago, it is really cool and helpful, and I found the corkscrew method to be pretty damn nice as well, considering it springs you right up in a pushup instead of you doing any work at all. Does it actually increase strength since it is a cheating method because I was curious on why it would show it in that book?

If it does help increase strength, then I am definately going to try it out with benching.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2007)

Would you care to explain exactly what it is?  That is a pretty vague question.

Also, Pavel is a smart guy, it can't hurt to give the advice a try.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 17, 2007)

Its basically just twisting your right hand clockwise and your left hand counter clockwise during pushups but having your hands gripped hard enough to the ground that your hands do not move at all, but you feel the spiraling in your shoulders hence springing you right up with very little pushing needed. 
I think it should have it in some searches on google, if you dont understand. Basically as you move up, do the twisting. Its called the corkscrew because you are screwing the shoulder joint into the socket.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

How is that possible with a bar in your hands? The bar can't be twisted.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

That sounds pretty dangerous to me...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Basically like a push-up plus?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing is supposed to be twisted, youre not supposed to move your hands.
You are supposed to grip something with your fingers hard enough so if you _were _to twist your hands they would not move, and you would feel the twist inside your arms-shoulders. And you _are _twisting your hands in opposite directions (right hand-clockwise, left hand-counterclockwise). 

Ok, heres a good tip. With the BB, ofcourse you cannot break the BB in half, but attempt to in your workout throughtout the reps ( as if it is a fragile stick and you are going to snap it in half with your hands). 
ANd do the same thing with pushups 
And no, it is not dangerous.

Attempt to move your hands in opposite directions (right hand-clockwise, left hand-counterclockwise) without it actually happening since your fingers are gripped hard to the ground, preventing it from happening. Its not that hard.

Tips like this can be used for enhancing any pushing exercise, even for squats. Martial Artists used this  while punching to easily increase the speed and power of it.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 19, 2007)

Just curious but does anyone want to know or take advantage of this method or does nobody give a shit?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll try it sunday for the bench press. I've heard of it before, but I just knew it as 'attempt to break the bar'.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2007)

You're supposed to do that WHILE you're bench pressing?!?!?   That sounds like a destroyed shoulder or wrist just waiting to happen.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 19, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> You're supposed to do that WHILE you're bench pressing?!?!?   That sounds like a destroyed shoulder or wrist just waiting to happen.



alright then do them with pushups.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

you mean trying to pull the bar apart?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2007)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> alright then do them with pushups.



What's the difference?  A pushup is just an upside down benchpress.  By trying to twist your wrists while doing a pressing movement it seems to me you're putting your shoulder in a very vulnerable state.  I'm not saying it's actually dangerous, I'm just saying it SOUNDS dangerous.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> Nothing is supposed to be twisted, youre not supposed to move your hands.
> You are supposed to grip something with your fingers hard enough so if you _were _to twist your hands they would not move, and you would feel the twist inside your arms-shoulders. And you _are _twisting your hands in opposite directions (right hand-clockwise, left hand-counterclockwise).
> 
> Ok, heres a good tip. With the BB, ofcourse you cannot break the BB in half, but attempt to in your workout throughtout the reps ( as if it is a fragile stick and you are going to snap it in half with your hands).
> ...



Eh.  I just dont see the point.  Almost like another gimmick to sell.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 19, 2007)

ok.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

AFAIK, it's not a gimmick and it's not dangerous either. Some Powerlifters use it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

It just doesnt make sense to me.  I mean, whats the function of it?  Does it increase the lift or does it cause a burn?

It reminds me of doing those forearm workouts with rolling a rope onto a bar.  Most people extend their arms out to do it rather than just rest their shoulders.  Why raise your shoulders to do a forearm workout?  Cuz your short?  Stand on a chair and do them...


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It just doesnt make sense to me.  I mean, whats the function of it?  Does it increase the lift or does it cause a burn?
> 
> It reminds me of doing those forearm workouts with rolling a rope onto a bar.  Most people extend their arms out to do it rather than just rest their shoulders.  Why raise your shoulders to do a forearm workout?  Cuz your short?  Stand on a chair and do them...



It springs you right up without you having to do any work at all. It can be used for any push exercise, even squats. No one knew about it and I found it out in the Naked Warrior book, found it to be pretty interesting, and shared it with you guys. I basically just wanted to know if it actually does help increase, eventhough its cheating.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It just doesnt make sense to me.  I mean, whats the function of it?  Does it increase the lift or does it cause a burn?
> 
> It reminds me of doing those forearm workouts with rolling a rope onto a bar.  Most people extend their arms out to do it rather than just rest their shoulders.  Why raise your shoulders to do a forearm workout?  Cuz your short?  Stand on a chair and do them...


How is using more weight nonfunctional? Powerlifters need nothing else.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

I might be confused as to what the hell the procedure is, but I like to keep it simple. 

"If it isnt broken, dont fix it."


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 23, 2007)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> It springs you right up without you having to do any work at all. It can be used for any push exercise, even squats. No one knew about it and I found it out in the Naked Warrior book, found it to be pretty interesting, and shared it with you guys. I basically just wanted to know if it actually does help increase, eventhough its cheating.




If what you're saying is true then it SOUNDS like a technique that allows you to lift more weight without more effort.  If you're a competing powerlifter that's great.  But if you're interested in body building then it's counter productive.  In body building you actually try to make the lift more difficult in order to work your muscles harder.  Working your muscles harder is what makes them bigger.  This is all just my version of common sense and logic, so take it for what it's worth.


----------

